# La Palma - Bus / Taxi / Shuttle Infos



## schotti65 (12. Dezember 2009)

Hier sollen Infos von und für die Leute rein, die sich auf LP lieber selber organisieren. 
Preise, Verfügbarkeiten, Telefonnummern alles was ihr habt.
Ich fang mal an.

*Shuttle*
Bei www.bikenfun.de kostet der Roque 30,- (ab Los LLanos). Im Winter findet meiner Erfahrung nach 1 Roque-Tour pro Woche statt.
Bei www.atlantic-cycling.de kostet der Roque 35,-, El Pilar 15,- (ab Puerto Naos). Habe ich noch nicht benutzt (nur Anfrage per mail) und kann nichts zur Verfügbarkeit sagen.


*Taxi*
Tel.nummern hab ich leider keine.
Preisbeispiele:
- Flughafen - Los LLanos: 40,- (3 Pers. + 1 Bike), normaler Kombi, vor Ort gesucht
- Los LLanos - Mirador del Time: 15,- (2 Pers. + 2 Bikes), normaler Kombi, vor Ort (Plaza) gesucht

*Bus*
Gute Alternative für allein, teilweise auch für zu zweit, finde ich.
Der Bus kostet immer Personenfahrpreis (ca. 1,- bis 3,- je nach Entfernung) + 3,- pauschal fürs Radl (Entfernung egal). Also meißtens gesamt 5,- oder weniger.

In die grossen (Reise-)Busse (das sind, soweit ich weiss, alle Routen ausser der Nordroute s.u. und Sta Cruz - Aeroporte s.u.) passen problemlos mehrere Räder in den Gepäckraum am Boden. Leider ist der Raum bei den neueren Bussen kleiner als bei den alten. Es ist (zumindest ohne spanisch...) nicht möglich, vorher die Busart herauszufinden.
Wenn man die Vorderräder ausbaut, passen in jede (neue und alte grosse) Busart mindestens 4 Räder.

*Bus: Los LLanos > Roque*
Der Bus fährt leider nicht hoch, aber wenn man bis Tinizara (ca. 900hm) fährt, hat man "nur noch" ca. 1400hm (bzw. 1100 bis zum "Helikoptertrail" LP 11) vor sich.
Und zwar am besten über die "Pista Cabildo" kurz hinter Tinizara, die irgendwann auf die Asphaltstrasse LP-4 führt und dann hoch zum Roque.

*Bus: Los LLanos > Norden*
Ab Puntagorda wird in einen kleineren Bus umgestiegen.
D.h. ca. 15 Min. Zwangsaufenthalt und der kleinere Bus hat viel weniger Gepäckraum (hinten). Alleine kein Problem. Ich schätze, es passen 3 Bikes rein, wenn man alle Räder ausbaut, hab ich aber noch nicht ausprobiert.

*Bus: Los LLanos > Flughafen*
(Vorraussetzung ist, dass man mit seinem Gepäck radeln kann)
Man fährt von Los LLanos Richtung Sta Cruz und rollt dann irgendwann auf der Ostseite runter zum Flughafen. Ich brauche vom "Hospital" bis zum Flughafen ca. 20 Minuten. Es gibt gegen Ende hin einen kleinen Gegenanstieg.
Tipp: wenn man von der LP-3 auf die LP-5 wechselt, nicht Richtung Aeroporte, sondern Richtung Sta Cruz und dann gleich (50m) die erste Abfahrt runter nach Los Cancajos und darüber zum Flughafen (an der Stelle steht auf der Freytag&Berndt Karte "El Socorro"). Der Gegenanstieg ist etwas leichter als auf der LP-5.

*Bus: Flughafen > Los LLanos*
Schlecht. Am Flughafen wird nur ein kleiner Bus eingesetzt, der Räder nicht mitnimmt ("bla bla ... policia...")
Ich hab mir immer spontan andere gesucht und ein Taxi geteilt (s.o).


----------



## Phil81 (14. Dezember 2009)

Taxi Puerto Naos - Roque 75  3 personen 3 zerlegte Bikes im Kombi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (18. Dezember 2009)

Mietwagen:
gibts bei Monta oder Cicar - Cicar hat günstige Vivaros, aber keine Fahrradträger.
Monta hat alles, aber den langen (und teuren) Vivaro muss man ca. ein halbes Jahr vorher reservieren, und auch der Heckträger kostet ordentlich extra.

Tankstellen:
Im Norden der Insel gibt es nicht so super viele Tankstellen, AFAIK eine in Tijarafe, eine bei Puntagorda und eine in La Mata (das ist ca 5km HINTER dem Abzweig auf den Roque), sonst erst wieder im Nordosten bei Barlovento glaub ich.
Also tanken bevor man den Roque shuttlet - man verbraucht recht viel wenn man im 2. Gang ständig berghoch fährt!

Allgemeine Inselinfos (auch auf deutsch) gibt es noch beim Red de Sendieros de La Palma.
Barlovento
TEL 922 186 046
TEL 922 186 049
Taxistand: C/ El Drago

Breña Alta
TEL 922 437 228
Taxistand: San Pedro
Taxistand: & beim Krankenhaus

Breña Baja
TEL 922 434 046
Taxistand: San Antonio
Taxistand: & Los Cancajos

Santa Cruz de La Palma
TEL 922 416 070 (07-23 Uhr)
TEL 606 547 954 (23-07 Uhr)
Taxistand: Avda. El Puente,
Taxistand: Alvarez de Abreu,
Taxistand: & Plaza de La Almeda

Villa de Mazo
TEL 922 440 825

Los Sauces
TEL 922 450 928


El Paso
TEL 922 485 003

Los Llanos de Aridane
TEL 922 403 540
TEL 922 462 740
TEL 922 462 001
TEL 606 679 558 (nachts)
Taxistand: Avda. Dr. Fleming
Taxistand: & Plaza de España

Puerto Naos
TEL 628 676 110
Taxistand: Hotel Sol
Taxistand: & bei der Bushaltestelle

La Laguna
TEL 922 403 375

Tazacorte
TEL 922 480 652

Tijarafe
TEL 628 676 110

Puntagorda
TEL 922 493 178

Garafía
TEL 922 400 103

Fuencaliente
TEL 922 444 592


----------



## kamikater (19. Dezember 2009)

?


----------



## schotti65 (19. Dezember 2009)

Ich habe cx gebeten, das rauszunehmen.
Und zwar nicht wegen Gehimniskrämerei, sondern weils *hier nur um Shuttle / Taxi / Bus Infos gehen soll*. Bitte tauscht euch über Tourentipps etc. in anderen threads aus. Gibt ja genug zu LP.


----------



## schotti65 (25. März 2010)

*Update Businfo:*

Es ist nicht zu empfehlen, mit mehr als 3 Leuten eine Tour mit Bus zu planen.
Es gibt einen neuen Bustyp, wo im Laderaum gerade mal 3 Räder Platz haben,
und auch das nur, wenn man Räder und Pedale abmacht.


----------



## Monsterwade (25. März 2010)

schotti65 schrieb:


> *Update Businfo:*
> 
> Es ist nicht zu empfehlen, mit mehr als 3 Leuten eine Tour mit Bus zu planen.


Das nervt auch die Busfahrer, da sie evtl. mit ihrem Fahrplan in Verzug kommt.
Und wenn man genug oft nervt, dann kann man sich jetzt schon ausmalen,
was passiert.
Für mehr als zwei Personen gibt's das Bike-Shuttel. Kost auch nicht die Welt.


----------



## Hitecdriver (28. März 2010)

Alternative:
Wir sind mit Leihwargen hoch, haben es dort stehen gelassen und sind dann abends mit einem Privat-Taxi das Auto holen gefahren...
Super Alternative - nicht teuer und praktisch!!


----------



## wholeStepDown (28. Oktober 2011)

> Bus: Los LLanos > Flughafen
> (Vorraussetzung ist, dass man mit seinem Gepäck radeln kann)
> Man fährt...



Jetzt mal dumm gefragt: was sagt mir das letztendlich? Um mit dem Bus von Los Llanos zum Flughafen zu kommen, muss ich mit dem Gepäck radeln (ich in einem Fall nehm das Bike eh nicht mit)? Und vice versa: vom Flughafen nach LL fährt nur ein kleiner Bus, um die Touristen hin- und herzuschippern? Keine "richtige" Linie? 
Meine Frage (aus dem anderen Thread) Ich will ohne Bike vom Flughafen am jeweiligen Dienstag nach Puerto Naos und 2 wochen später wieder zurück- bieten die Bikestationen den Taxidings an, weil das um so viel bequemer ist? Taxi allein ist halt auch nicht billig.


----------



## schotti65 (28. Oktober 2011)

Achso (jetzt hatte ich erst schon sooo viel geschrieben), Du willst Dich ohne Rad fortbewegen. Dann ist das alles kein Problem. Bus Flughafen > Sta. Cruz (große Bushaltestelle gleich am Ortseingang), dann umsteigen Bus Sta. Cruz > Richtung Puerto Naos. (Ob man nochmal umsteigen muss, weiß ich nicht ausm Kopf, fahre immer nur bis LL). Kosten ca. 4-5,-.

PS: mehr Details + Fahrpläne


----------



## rayc (29. Oktober 2011)

@schotti65, super Thread 

ray


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timtim (29. Oktober 2011)

Nach LL fahren von Santa Cruz aus zwei Buslinien ,eine direkte durch den Tunnel der durch die Caldera fuehrt und die andere Linie führt um die Südspitze der Insel herum und klappert dort die Orte ab .Puerto Naos war m.m. aber nicht auf der Route....


----------



## cab (31. Oktober 2011)

Es gibt eine direkte Busverbindung Flughafen-Los Llanos und zurück, fährt  3 x täglich und spart das umsteigen in Santa Cruz.
Fahrplan hier: http://www.transporteslapalma.com/transportes/Mapas/HORARIOS.pdf   - L81
Wie immer gilt: Fahrplanangaben sind ca. Angaben, auf jeden Fall etwas früher an der Haltestelle sein.

Wenn man häufiger Bus fahren möchte, lohnt sich ein verbilligtes Mehrfahrten-Ticket (z.B. im Busbahnhof LL), das kostet zur Zeit 12,80 EUR. Dann kostet eine Fahrt z.B. statt 2EUR nur 1,60EUR.

schöne Grüße
Christiane


----------



## timtim (1. November 2011)

ist aber immer noch nicht klar ob ein bus nach puerto naos fährt (wahrscheinlich von LL aus würde ich vermuten)


----------



## Roxy_Rafa (4. November 2011)

@ Schotti: Super thread, danke! 

Weißt du, wie man OHNE Rad am besten vom FLughafen nach Puerto Naos kommt? Ob die Busse regelmäßig fahren und ab wo, welche Nummer?


----------



## schotti65 (4. November 2011)

Das ist ja noch die ungeklärte Frage, die auch schon weiter oben gestellt wurde.
Ich hatte vor ein paar Tagen mal direkt die Buslinie angemailt, aber noch keine Antwort bekommen.
Ich hab die Anfrage gerade nochmal geschickt.

ED: Fehlermeldung vom Mailserver. Im Forum ist die letzte Antwort in 2009 gegeben worden. Ich hab auch mal angerufen, aber die sprechen alle nur spanisch. Vielleicht liest ja jemand mit Spanischkenntnissen mit und erbarmt sich, in der Busstation anzurufen? Die Nummer ist 0034 922 411 924.

Die 2 zu klärenden Fragen:
- Gibt es überhaupt eine Busverbindung nach Puerto Naos, auch ohen Bike?
- Kann man auf der L81 Aeropuerto<->LosLLanos Bikes mitnehmen?


----------



## Monsterwade (7. November 2011)

Schon mal was von einer Suchmaschine gehört?

Oder schau mal hier: http://www.transporteslapalma.com/transportes/Ingles/index.htm

Wer's auf deutsch möchte: http://canarias.arkus.net/lapalma/bus.php

Und wie schon gesagt: Ausser auf den Roque kommt man mit dem bus überall hin. Auch nach PN.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schotti65 (7. November 2011)

*Update Businfo Aeroporto > Los LLanos > Puerto Naos (ohne Bike):*
Also der Busplan sagt, es geht; mit L8 Aeroporto > Sta. Cruz + L1 Sta. Cruz > Los LLanos + L4 Los LLanos > Puerto Naos.
(Alternativ s.o. 3x / Tag Direktverbindung L81 Aeroporto > Los LLanos)

Bleibt noch zu klären, ob man mit der L81 Bikes mitnehmen kann...


----------



## Monsterwade (7. November 2011)

Das Problem fängt schon am Aeropuerto an: Nach SC verkehrt nur der Kleinbus und der hat maximal Platz für ein ganzes oder zwei komplett zerlegte Räder. Und auch nur, wenn
der Busfahrer gute Laune hat. Dafür sollte die komplette Fahrt bis PN inklusive Bike nur 
5 Euro kosten (wenn man dann mitgenommen wird .


----------



## schotti65 (7. November 2011)

Ja, das war ja schon von Anfang an klar , die Frage ist ja, ob eben bei der L81 Direktverbindung ein anderer Bus eingesetzt wird.


----------



## Monsterwade (7. November 2011)

Ich werde mal meinen Vater anfunken. Vielleicht kann der weiterhelfen.


----------



## Monsterwade (9. November 2011)

Bus Linie L81: Grösse nach Verfügbarkeit.


----------



## schotti65 (10. November 2011)

Merci.


----------



## batman11 (14. November 2011)

Hallo wenns ins Hotel geht oder mit Reiseveranstalter gibts grundsätzlich ein Flughafentransfer. Auch wenns keinen gäbe hätte ich keine Bedenken an mein Reiseziel zu kommen. Schiweriger wird dann erst mit Bike geht aber auch. Da würd ich aber ein auto mieten - meistens reist man ja nicht allein dann wirds günstiger. Im ungünstigsten Fall gibts dann noch Taxis.


----------



## wholeStepDown (16. November 2011)

Ist iwo halt auch eine Sache des geldes- klar ist bequem, mit dem Taxi vom airpuerto nach puerto naos zu shuttlen, kostet aber hin und zurÃ¼ck auch 80â¬; wenn man das alleine zahlen muss (und wie ich eh kein bike mitnimmt) lohnt sich das schon, sich andersweitig zu erkundigen (hier in diesem thread zB). Oder man schlieÃt sich mit anderen kurz- ich weiss aber nicht, wie es am Flughafen vor Ort so abgeht bzw. wie spontan die andere sind.
hoffe dasss war nicht OT... sorry


----------



## colt73 (29. Dezember 2011)

Hallo! 

Da es im Thread auch um Shuttles geht, habe ich eine Frage dazu: 
Bin im April mit zwei Freunden auf La Palma, wir leihen dort Räder, wohnen in Los Llanos und brauchen dann sicher mal nen Shuttle. Das sollte ja mit örtlichen Taxis oder den Bikeguides (Bike'n'Fun, Magic Bike, Bike-Station) möglich sein. Allerdings frage ich mich, ob wir auch ein Shuttle am Ende einer Tour zurück nach Los Llanos brauchen? Wenn zb eine Tour/Abfahrt am Ostufer oder ganz im Süden endet, wäre es wohl angenehm von dort zurück zu shuttlen. 
Gibt es dafür auch Möglichkeiten oder ist das gar nicht nötig? Wie sind da die Erfahrungen? 

Vielen Dank schon mal und viele Grüße
Colt73.


----------



## Roxy_Rafa (29. Dezember 2011)

Hi Colt,

ja, angenehm wäre das sicher, da man dann nicht noch die 300hm von Puerto Naos nach LL hoch muss und vor allem, wenn man ganz im Osten ist, dann sind das ja auch noch mal ein paar (hundert) hm mehr  

Aber so weit ich weiß geht das mit dem mehrmals-Shuttlen nur, wenn du bei einer der Stationen eine Tour buchst. Die Jungs von Atlantic Cycling zB shuttlen teilweise bis zu 3 Mal am Tag! So bieten sie auch mal bis zu 5000 Tiefenmeter am Tag an - das ist schon ein Wort  

Wie viele seid ihr denn? Wenn ihr ein paar Leute seid, kann man sich ja auch ein Taxi hoch teilen, runter kann man ja dann wieder biken. 

Ansonsten wie gesagt, lieber mal ne Tour buchen, wenn ihr noch mal hoch wollt. Oder einfach mal bei Atlantic Cycling anfragen, die können dir eventuell ein Angebot für nur Shuttle machen...! 

LG aus Mallorca

Roxy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## colt73 (29. Dezember 2011)

hi roxy,

danke für die infos. mehrmals am tag shutteln und 5000hm runter sind natürlich auch nicht schlecht ... 

aber mir gings eher darum zu erfahren ob ich am ende einer tour problemlos wieder zum appartement in los llanos komme - wenns per bike nicht zu anstrengend werden soll (<300hm). kann man dann taxen rufen oder ein shuttle bestellen oder was anderes? 

grüße aus dem grauen bonn
colt73


----------



## Roxy_Rafa (29. Dezember 2011)

Hi,

also ob man ein Taxi aus Fuencaliente oder vom Faro rufen kann? Hm, bezweifle ich ehrlich gesagt. Was du machen kannst - den Taxifahrer, der euch das erste mal hochshuttlet fragen, ob er euch zu einer vorab ausgemachten Uhrzeit an Ort X abholt? Sonst könnt ihr natürlich mit dem Bike vom Süden bis Puerto Naos und dort in einem Café eins nach LL rufen lassen. ..? Ich hoffe, ich konnte helfen... 

LG aus der Sonne  

roxy


----------



## mw.dd (30. Dezember 2011)

colt73 schrieb:


> hi roxy,
> 
> danke für die infos. mehrmals am tag shutteln und 5000hm runter sind natürlich auch nicht schlecht ...
> 
> ...



Atlantic Cycling ist meines Wissens nach nicht auf La Palma ansässig, sondern fliegt nur zu bestimmten Terminen ein. Einfacher zu organisieren ist der Shuttleservice sicher mit einem lokalen Anbieter. Wenn Ihr sowieso schon in Los Llanos wohnt, kommen Magic Bike und Bike'n'Fun in Frage.
Also z.B. einfach vor Ort mal in deren Läden gehen und fragen - die können sicher ein Abhol- und Bringdienst organisieren. Ein Schnäppchen wird das aber nicht; je nachdem, wieviele Personen Ihr seid, könnte die Teilnahme an einer geführten Tour günstiger sein.

Von der Idee, von der Südspitze bis Los Llanos mit dem Rad zurückzufahren, würde ich Abstand nehmen - das zieht sich selbst mit dem Auto ewig...


----------



## Roxy_Rafa (30. Dezember 2011)

@ Micha - Atlantic Cycling ist immer von Nov - Mai auf La Palma. 

Bike'n'fun und Magic Bike sind sicher auch ein guter Anlaufort (vor allem Magic Bike kann ich wärmstens empfehlen) aber auch nicht günstiger oder gar professioneller als Atlantic. 

Es ist nicht "angenehm" vom Süden bis nach LL zu radeln und auch nicht nah, aber wenn ihr nicht ganz bis Faro runterbikt, sondern nur bis Fuencaliente und dann über die Straße bis nach Puerto Naos fahrt, könnt ihr euch von dort ein Taxi hoch nehmen. Obwohl ich denke, dass in Fuencaliente sicher auch jemand ein Taxi rufen kann. 

Wenn ihr in Fuencaliente seid - auf JEDEN Fall die Mandelkekse in der kleinen Bar in der Kurve kaufen!! Sind DER HAMMER  

Aber günstig wird das ganze nicht, das ist klar. La Palma ist nicht das günstigste Bikeziel. Dafür sind der Kaffee und das Essen im Restaurant günstig


----------



## wholeStepDown (30. Dezember 2011)

Ich würde bei erstbeTrailung la palmas die eine oder andere geführte tour mitmachen- sowohl bei den anbietern in LL wie auch evtl (je nach flexibilität) bei der bike station in puerto naos (wo ich auf jeden fall wieder hingehen werde). Auf eigene faust losziehen hat ganz klar seinen reiz (und schont die urlaubskasse), aber wenn man - mit verlaub- noch keine ahnung hat, wie da der hase läuft, würde ich nich an der falschen ecke sparen. 
Doppel (oder gar 3fach) shuttle gibt es bei den "normalen" (nicht AC) anbietern wohl eher ausnahmsweise in verbindung mit iwelchen specials (singletrail woche etc). Wo leiht ihr eigentlich die bikes?


----------



## colt73 (30. Dezember 2011)

danke, danke für die infos. 
scheint, als wäre es wohl nicht möglich, nach einer tour problemlos von einem ende der insel zum anderen zu kommen. dann versuchen wir bei selbst organisierten touren in der nähe von los llanos zu bleiben. 
und mind. eine geführte tour werden wir auf jeden fall machen, am ersten oder zweiten tag zum einstieg. 
die bikes leiht uns magic bike. 

ride on!
colt73


----------



## Phil81 (30. Dezember 2011)

Man kann sich auch einfach nen Taxi per telefon bestellen. Diese kommen überall hin und holen einen ab. Es sollte nur klar sein das dies ggf etwas dauern kann wegen der teilweise ewigen Fahrzeiten. Wenn man eh weis man man ungefähr wo ist einfach vorher schon bestellen. Die jungs sind zwar nicht unbedingt pünktlich aber zuverlässig und wer will sich schon im Urlaub über+-30 min Aufregen.

Wer auf nr. Sicher gehen will und mit keiner Zentrale sprechen will, kann auch im Vorfeld taxen ordern und einen Treffpunkt ausmachen.

z.B. hier: http://www.taxisanmigueldelapalma.com/

Ansonsten kann man auch mit 2 Autos ne menge selber machen. Nur der Roque wär mir jetzt  die Anreise zu lang um abends noch das Auto zu holen.


----------



## Gekko (6. Januar 2012)

Hallo Leute..weiß hier einer ob die Neuauflage Mountainbike Guide La Palma andere Touren beinhaltet im Vergleich zur Erstausgabe???


----------



## LoneRider (15. Januar 2012)

Hallo.

Ich war nun schon einige male (weiß spotan gar nicht wie oft, aber sicher öfter als 6 mal) und habe folgende erfahrungen in Punkto transport
Wir mieten uns eigentlich immer einen Bus (Opel Vivaro odgl.) für 4 Jungs mit 4 bikes und manchmal haben wir einfachunser Mietauto wo hingestellt und dann mit dem Taxi am abend unser Mietauto abgeholt.
Wenn man z.B in los Llanos einen Taxifahrer mit VW Bus odgl anredet, dann kriegt man oft ein kärtchen und der holt einen dann ab wo man will und fährt einen dann dorthin wo man will (gebrochenes english oder hände und füße)
so sind wir mal zum roque gekommen, das heißt dann halt bikes zerlegen (zumindest ein rad raus) und dann reinschlichten in den kofferraum.

Heuer im März geht es wieder nach La Palma und ich möchte gerne von Todoque aus über Reventon und LP1 nach Santa Cruz fahren, und wie ich von da aus wieder mit Taxi odgl. zurückkomme ist noch offen, aber vielleicht hat da jemand von Euch einen Tip.

-Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wholeStepDown (16. Januar 2012)

LoneRider schrieb:


> ...
> Wenn man z.B in los Llanos einen Taxifahrer mit VW Bus odgl anredet, dann kriegt man oft ein kärtchen und der holt einen dann ab wo man will und fährt einen dann dorthin wo man will (gebrochenes english oder hände und füße)...



Spanisch sprechen die Taxifahrer nicht? 
Meine ganz eigene Meinung zu den Sprachfertigkeiten in spanischen Nicht!-Touristenhochburgen: wenn man ein paar floskel beherrscht, erleichtert das sehr sehr vieles (sei es im Supermarkt, abends beim Essen oder wenn man auf spanisch sagen kann, wann man mit vielen wo hin möchte)- das macht auch die ganze shuttle Sache viel einfacher. Und gerade wenn man öfters dort ist, lohnt sich das alle mal.


----------



## colt73 (1. März 2012)

Hallo nochmal! 

Da wir auf jeden Fall auch nen Mietwagen buchen werden, überlegen wir jetzt, ob sich einer mit Radträger lohnt. Auf jeden Fall können dann Rundtouren angefahren werden, aber es gibt ja auch noch die Rückholmöglichkeit per Taxi ... 

Wo (welche Mietwagenfirma) mietet man am besten nen Mietwagen mit Radträger auf La Palma? Gibt es Empfehlungen?

Grüße,Colt73


----------



## timtim (1. März 2012)

Probier es hier ,die haben auch Hecktraeger für den Kangoo m.m.
http://www.autosoasislapalma.com//reserveCar/Flota.aspx


----------



## cxfahrer (2. März 2012)

Unser Kangoo (und auch der Toyota Hiace) mit Dach und Heckträger war aber von *Monta* (lapalma-mietwagen.com oder so ähnlich) - wer schwäbisch versteht, kann auch direkt dort anrufen. Sprechen aber auch spanisch  ...
Ich fand die Ostseite Roque hoch ganz ok zum Shutteln, da ging nicht so viel Zeit drauf wie im Nordwesten hoch; auch sind die möglichen Treffpunkte  (Puntallana, Los Sauces oder die Obstfabrik) recht eindeutig.


----------



## kritimani (13. März 2012)

griass eich,
i fliag am 1.5. nach La Palma und land um ca. 10e. Unterkunft is in El Paso. Transfer is bei meim Paket leider ned dabei. hätt ma vorgestellt, dass i mitn bus nach SC eineshuttle und von dort mitn linienbus rauf nach el paso - da direkte vom flughafen weg geht erst um 13:45 laut fahrplan. i glaub zwar ned, dass des mit ahn evoc bikebag ah problem is, aber was is eure meinung? 
pfiat eich
kritimani


----------



## kroun (15. März 2012)

komm grad aus La Palma....
jetzt muss ich die ganzen fotos ordnen und wenn's jemand interessiert, dann kann er sich meine eindrücke und fotos anschauen. 
momentan hab ich nur die ersten 2 tage drin, aber die nächsten 5 folgen auch bald.
shuttlen ist nicht ganz billig, wenn man's allerdings im paket bucht wie zum beispiel bei atlantic cycling, dann ist es auf alle fälle das geld wert.

... und reserveschläuche mitnehmen... hatte nicht geringe schwierigkeiten welche nachzukaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (16. März 2012)

kroun schrieb:


> ..
> 
> ... und reserveschläuche mitnehmen... hatte nicht geringe schwierigkeiten welche nachzukaufen.



Ich hatte keinen einzigen Platten (mit Nevegal 2-ply und DH Schläuchen).

Interessant, dass Atlantic-Cycling auch zum Cabrito hoch schiebt. Ich dachte immer, die Vulkanroute sei nicht nur verboten (wie eh das meiste), sondern Radfahren würde dort auch nicht geduldet, erst ab Fuente de los Roques. 
Sah übrigens vor 3 Wochen dort so aus:


----------



## mw01 (16. März 2012)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Sah übrigens vor 3 Wochen dort so aus:



Jep, leider! Da will man den Winter ein Schnippchen schlagen, fliegt extra paar Tausend km gen Süden, und was muss man am zweiten Tag feststellen....


----------



## kroun (17. März 2012)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> ..
> Interessant, dass Atlantic-Cycling auch zum Cabrito hoch schiebt. Ich dachte immer, die Vulkanroute sei nicht nur verboten (wie eh das meiste), sondern Radfahren würde dort auch nicht geduldet, erst ab Fuente de los Roques.
> ...



das dachten wir auch... aber vielleicht hat das dortige Fremdenverkehrsamt ja etwas dazugelernt ... schild gab's auf alle fälle keines und für die meisten biker ist es eh kein zuckerschlecken da raufzuschieben und ev. wieder runterzuschieben


----------



## cxfahrer (17. März 2012)

Da brauchts kein Schild, alles einschliesslich Hexenfeld bis runter Los Canarios ist genauso ein Nationalpark wie die Caldera. 
Und in den Nationalparks sind fahrbare Untersätze grundsätzlich/dem Grunde nach/ whatever abseits von Fahrwegen verboten. Das sind Naturschutzgebiete!

...


----------



## tom de la zett (17. März 2012)

ja, man wundert sich. SCHIEBEN muss aber ja tatsächlich eigentlich erlaubt sein. Aber wer will das schon.
Hab vorgestern erstmal den "neuen" (kannte bisher nur die alte Variante entlag der Straße) LP14 ab Straße nach El Paso ausprobiert. Schönes Ding. Hatte erst auch schlechtes Gewissen, wegen Naturschutz etc., musste aber heute sehen, dass der auch Bike-Marathon morgen genau darunter ausgeschildert ist.
Aber egtl. falscher Thread dafür...


----------



## schotti65 (12. November 2012)

Hier mal ein paar aktuelle Shuttle-Infos zur Winterplanung 2012/13:

www.magic-bike-lapalma.com hat einen Extrahänger für Shuttleservices am Start.
Ich hab angefragt und folgende Preisbeispiele bekommen (Beispiele immer pauschal mit Anhänger - also bis zu 8 Personen nutzbar):
- El Pilar 55 Euro
- Abholen Leuchtturm/Santa Cruz/Mazo 70 Euro
- Abholen Puntallana 85 Euro
- Roque d.l.Muchachos/Pico d.l. Cruz/P,d.l.Nieve   120 Euro
- Airport 70 Euro

Taxi solo (4Pers.plus Bikes - ausser Flughafen, da gehen keine 4Leute plus Karton rein) wird auch wie folgt vermittelt:
- El Pilar 35 Euro, 
- Roque 90 Euro, 
- Leuchtturm/StCruz/Mazo 50 Euro,

Für Hotelgäste (www.el-porvenir.info) Sondertarife.


----------



## Steirermen (12. November 2012)

Hallo,
Waren heuer im März auf La Palma, wollten zuerst auch was auf eigene Faust machen, sind aber dann gleich an unsere Grenzen gestossen.
- Wo ist der beste Ausgangsort
- Wie kommen wir die Berge hoch, (Taxi, Leihauto)
..und die Kosten sollten sich auch im Rahmen halten.

Was war, wir haben bei Atlantic Cycling eine Tour gebucht, und sind sogar
billiger ausgestiegen als wenn wir alles selbst organisiert hätten. NaJa Flug haben wir selbst gebucht, aber rest wurde von.....

Es war eine traumhafte Woche mit allen *Highlight* was die Insel zu bitten hat und wir mussten uns nie gedanken machen wie und mit was  kommen wir nach oben und zurück. 

Das war unsere Erfahrung und im März 2013 geht es wieder auf die Insel


----------



## schotti65 (12. November 2012)

Das ist ja schön, wenn Du noch ein paar Shuttle Infos dazu schreiben würdest zB nehmen Sie Externe mit und zu welchen Konditionen? würde Dein Beitrag auch in den thread passen.


----------



## Steirermen (12. November 2012)

Atlantic Cycling arbeitet mit einheimischen Taxiunternehmen zusammen.
Diese können nach Rücksprache auch angemietet werden. Nur dieser Spass ist nicht gerade günstig. Mann will ja auch auf der anderen seite der Insel abgeholt werden
Ist natürlich immer zur grösse der Gruppe zusehen.

Lg


----------



## Bergamont-rider (13. November 2012)

Hi, 

hat von euch schon jemand Erfahrungen mit denen hier gemacht? http://www.taxilapalma.com/indexDE.html
Finde die Preise an sich in Ordnung, zumal die ja pro Transport und nicht pro Person sind. Allerdings steht da nirgends, ob es für den Biketransport teurer ist.

Danke schonmal!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (13. November 2012)

So wie ich das mitbekommen habe shutteln die Taxifahrer (zumindest die mit Bus) alle für die Bikestationen und haben dafür meist schon bestimmte Zeitfenster eingeplant.
Die Taxifahrer kennen sich untereinander alle und wissen wer wo wen fährt.
Trotz Buchung der Taxis über magicbike mussten wir uns daher nach den Taxifahrern richten, wo sie uns (8 Leute) hinbringen wollten (da ging zB nur 2x Pilar, weil ab um 12Uhr er woandershin musste und auch sonst keiner frei war).

Wenn man also NICHT über eine Bikestation bucht, sollte man NICHT davon ausgehen, dass man zur gewünschten Zeit das passende Fahrzeug bekommt. 
So wie die Taxis uns am Flughafen abgeholt hatten, sollte man froh sein, wenn die überhaupt den Weg finden. Gottseidank konnte @ Nill spanisch und denen mittels Smartphone erklären wo sie lang fahren sollten  ....beide Taxifahrer hatten überhaupt keinen Plan und haben mehrmals magicbike angerufen, wo sie langfahren sollten, es aber nicht geblickt. Nach ewigem Gekurve durch die weitläufigen Siedlungen musste ich dann für die noch an der Tanke fragen gehen.
Gekommen waren sie mit zwei Bussen OHNE Hänger, obwohl ein Bus bestellt war (wir hatten ja schon den Kangoo). Geld wollten sie aber für beide Busse haben.
Das sind Leuchten gewesen  ...


----------



## Bergamont-rider (13. November 2012)

Okay, danke dir.. Klingt ja nicht so gut..  Denk ich nehm mal die Telefonnr. von denen mit aber verlasse mich nicht darauf, dass es klappt..  Ansonsten halt Mietauto+hochschieben/fahren..


----------



## bikenfun (7. Dezember 2012)

An alle La Palma Biker
jetzt muÃ ich mich auchmal bemerkbar machen.
Alle bestellten Taxis welche rechtzeitig-also spÃ¤t. 24 Stunden vor Flugankunft- zu einer Abholung bestellt werden sind super pÃ¼nktlich+zuverlÃ¤ssig am Airport und kennen sich natÃ¼rlich auch aus!.Zu spÃ¤t bestellte Taxis bekommen keine Genehmigung am Airport GÃ¤ste abzuholen und man muÃ Taxifahrer aus Sta.Cruz oder vom Airport  bestellen, welche sich hier auf der Westseite nicht auskennen.Wer ein GroÃtaxi(mit oder ohne HÃ¤nger) bestellt, braucht zumindest einen Namen+ eine Adresse hier,sonst bekommt der Taxifahrer keine Genehmigung ausgestellt. Nur mit dieser Bestellung ist der Fahrer eines GroÃtaxis von der Westseite befugt,Biker mit oder ohne Bikes vom Airport abzuholen,ansonsten drohen Strafen bis zu 1000â¬ fÃ¼r den Taxifahrer bei Zuwiderhandlung.Am Airport stehen keine GroÃtaxis! und Busse durften bisher keine bikes mitnehmen wegen den Kofferversicherungen!
Wer zuverlÃ¤ssig ein Abholtaxi mÃ¶chte, kann mir  nach Bike`n`Fun,jederzeit ein mail senden bis spÃ¤t.2 Tage vor Ankunft,mit allen Infos welche ich brauche
( Flugnummer,Ankunftszeit,1Namen,wieviel Pers.+bikes +die Adresse) um ein Taxi Euch an den Airport zu schicken.
Das ist mein Gratis Service fÃ¼r Euch Biker.
Saludos de La Palma,Claudia,Bike`n`Fun


----------



## mali5 (7. Januar 2016)

Da der letzte Beitrag hier schon was älter ist...

Hat jemand aktuelle Infos zu* günstigen (!) Bike-Shuttles ab Los Llanos* (und evt. auch für den Rück-Shuttle ab Sta Cruz nach LL)? - Hab in Erinnerung, dass wir vor ein paar Jahren ca. 100,- bis auf den Roque gezahlt haben. und wir sind diesmal nur zu zweit 
Vermute aber mal, dass das wegen der langen Anfahrt kaum günstiger möglich sein wird.

Evt also Mitfahrer suchen?
Buchung bzw Orga direkt über eine Bikestation am günstigsten?
hat jemand eigene positive Erfahrungen bei günstigen Preisen?
Nach allem was ich hier gelesen habe ist Bus vermutlich keine Option. Mietwagen + Taxi wär mir zu zeitaufwändig.
Ach ja, geführte Touren bei einer Bikestation haben wir ohnehin gebucht. An den "freien" Tagen würden wir aber auch auf eigene Faust los fahren, und da wäre Shuttle angesagt.


----------

